# How to know if my tortoise is happy & healthy ?



## jhb (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello all,

I am very new to the world of tortoise owning, and my tortoise is very new to the world. I have a 5 month old horsfield, which I have owned for just 3 days now.

Obviously this being my first ever tortoise, and the fact he is a baby, I am overly worried I am going to or have done something wrong !

There is a 100w UV/basking lamp in the main table area, and a low heat mat with a glass top in the floor of the hide, with soft shredded paper for bedding.

I leave a selection of fresh iceberg, rocket and mangetout all chopped small for him. And fresh water in his purpose dish of course.

Take that as a little overview of his current care regime.
The main reason I am posting, is because he seems to be sleeping a lot in his hide, not eating or spending any time around other parts of the table.

I know it is only day 3, but I am a newbie, and I want to make sure he is comfortable and happy ! Also, when he is out I can observe him, he seems to bob his head and front legs in and out slightly, this may be normal, but just incase .. !

Any advice or comments is much appreciated, thanks !

Jake.


----------



## tortgirl123 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm also a new to tortoise owning but I've done my research. Here's what I would do to change some things. Your lights seem fine to me, maybe one of our more experienced owners can help with that. Under the hide I wouldn't put shredded paper, I would put something more natural for you tortoise, but that's just me. Iceberg lettuce I know is fine for them to eat, it just holds no nutritional value, I wouldn't suggest feeding that. I don't know what the other foods you mentioned were, again, maybe one of our more experienced owners can help. Tortoises should have a wide variety of food. Maybe you could go online and research things you can plant or buy for him to eat. Do you use a calcium supplement? If not you should sprinkle a pinch on the food 3 times a week. Other than that your setup sounds good!


----------



## tortgirl123 (Apr 15, 2014)

The bobbing of the head is normal, as well as the sleeping a lot, think of it as a human baby, they sleep a lot. Moving legs is just him breathing. Just like we move our abdominal area when we breath so do they, they just can't move through their shell. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## jhb (Apr 15, 2014)

@tortgirl123 

Thank you for the replies !

I agree with the shredded paper, I will order a supply of more natural bedding in, although it isn't horrible rough paper, it is lovely and soft !

I understand iceberg isn't suitable for nutrition but he seems to like a nibble of it, but hasn't touched the rocket or mangetout yet (English named veggies)

And as for the moving, I did think it may of been his breathing, it just seemed a tad odd to the tortoise newbie eye !

Thanks again !


----------



## Tito17 (Apr 15, 2014)

I suggest feeding your tortoise romaine lettuce instead of iceberg as well as feed ur tort dark leaf greens like dandelions, you should also read many of the post on this forum there is a lot of useful info on what to feed and how to take better care of ur tort. Good luck and welcome to the forum !!


----------



## jiggler (Apr 19, 2014)

HI!sorry to pop up suddenly..but i have a baby turtle and yes its normal to move its leg and head a lot and my turtle sleeps a lot also


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2014)

Here is a care sheet for you:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

And this might help too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## Tortique (Jun 1, 2017)

Going back to the second reply, I also thought that is was okay for my tortoise to eat iceberg lettuce, but apparently iceberg lettuce makes your tortoise lazy. So I recommend feeding him/her kale and maybe bell pepper instead.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 1, 2017)

Tortique said:


> Going back to the second reply, I also thought that is was okay for my tortoise to eat iceberg lettuce, but apparently iceberg lettuce makes your tortoise lazy. So I recommend feeding him/her kale and maybe bell pepper instead.


When I first bought my guinea pig many years ago, the pet store told me never to use iceberg lettuce because it is grown with so many chemicals. So I never bought it and never considered giving it to Charlie. I haven't eaten it myself for years. I just found this article that claims there is a chemical that acts as an opiate. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-lettuce-contains-chemical-gets-stoned.html


----------



## Tortique (Jun 1, 2017)

Tortique said:


> Going back to the second reply, I also thought that is was okay for my tortoise to eat lettuce, but apparently iceberg lettuce makes your tortoise lazy. So I recommend feeding him/her kale and maybe bell pepper instead.





Big Charlie said:


> When I first bought my guinea pig many years ago, the pet store told me never to use iceberg lettuce because it is grown with so many chemicals. So I never bought it and never considered giving it to Charlie. I haven't eaten it myself for years. I just found this article that claims there is a chemical that acts as an opiate.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-lettuce-contains-chemical-gets-stoned.html


you definitely should not feed Charlie ice burg lettuce. I have a Guinea pig and I did a lot of research, maybe the website, smallpetselect.com, can help you. Good luck.


----------



## Angel_turtle (Jul 3, 2018)

jhb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am very new to the world of tortoise owning, and my tortoise is very new to the world. I have a 5 month old horsfield, which I have owned for just 3 days now.
> 
> ...


Im new too i got mine just yesterday!
But i have been researching and you should be careful of the food and make it little for it


----------



## lizzyb23 (Jul 3, 2018)

hello, im a new member too. I've adopted a 9 yr old horsefield and he has been doing fine, but since the heat wave hit (I live in the UK) he has stopped eating and just sleeps all day. i wake up him with baths and hand feed him a couple of leaves and then he stops again and goes back to his house to sleep. I thought torts ate and moved more in the heat? is this normal? 
thanks in advance


----------

